
Show HN: Audience Pick – A Crowdsourced Film Experiment - cpedersen
https://www.audiencepick.com/
======
cpedersen
This is a film project where all the decisions are crowdsourced. That means
every decision made for this film will be done collectively, through polls,
and the majority vote will always win. These decisions will range from picking
a script, to selecting an actor for a role, and eventually deciding how this
film should be distributed. This could be an amazing experience, or a complete
disaster. Who knows? Everyone decides. Your feedback is much appreciated!

